# Magic Player Power Rankings



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I stole this idea from RealGM . Post your power rankings of our players based on the impact you think they will have next year and their talent level.

1.) Steve Francis
2.) Grant Hill
3.) Cuttino Mobley
4.) Hedo Turkoglu
5.) Keith Bogans
6.) Kelvin Cato
7.) Dwight Howard
8.) Jameer Nelson
9.) Pat Garrity
10.) Tony Battie
11.) Stacey Augmon
12.) Michael Bradley
13.) Andrew DeClercq


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> I stole this idea from RealGM . Post your power rankings of our players based on the impact you think they will have next year and their talent level.
> 
> 1.) Steve Francis
> ...



Grant Hill? He hasn't played for years and you actually think he'll have some sort of impact for the Magic? Maybe a spark off the bench, but that's it


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

1.) Steve Francis
2.) Kelvin Cato(rebounds)
3.) Grant Hill
4.) Cuttino Mobley
5.) Hedo Turkoglu 
6.) Dwight Howard
7.) Tony Battie
8.) Keith Bogans
9.) Jameer Nelson
10.) Pat Garrity
11.) Stacey Augmon
12.) Andrew DeClercq
13.) Michael Bradley


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

1. Steve Francis
2. Cuttino Mobley
3. Grant Hill
4. Dwight Howard
5. Kelvin Cato
6. Hedo Turkoglu
7. Keith Bogans
8. Jameer Nelson
9. Tony Battie
10. Pat Garrity
11. Stacey Augmon
12. Andrew DeClercq
13. Michael Bradley


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

1. Steve Francis
2. Cuttino Mobley
3. Hedo Turkoglu
4. Dwight Howard
5. Kelvin Cato
6. Keith Bogans
7. Tony Battie
8. Pat Garrity
9. Jameer Nelson
10. Grant Hill
11. Andrew DeClercq
12. Stacey Augmon
13. Michael Bradley


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Francis and Mobley are obviously probably 1-2. I think Dwight will be behind them. Hill is the x-factor. I'd put him 2nd behind Francis if he is healthy.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

1. Steve Francis
2. Cuttino Mobley
3. Kelvin Cato
4. Hedo Turkoglu
5. Dwight Howard
6. Keith Bogans
7. Pat Garrity
8. Grant Hill
9. Jameer Nelson
10. Tony Battie
11. Andrew DeClercq
12. Stacey Augmon
13. Michael Bradley


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Francis and Mobley are obviously probably 1-2. I think Dwight will be behind them. Hill is the x-factor. I'd put him 2nd behind Francis if he is healthy.


Hill definitely is the x-factor, I can conceivably see him being anywhere from 2 to 12. It's pretty simple really, if he stays healthy all season and gives us quality minutes, he could easily be 2 behind Francis, but if he goes down again he could obviously be 12 and not give us anything. It's all up in the air at this point.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Hill
Francis
Mobely
Hedo
Cato
Bogans
Garrity
Nelson
Battie
DQ
Augmon
Bradley

There.. I said it..Grant HIll.. oh wait..put hill after mobely and francis..i didn't read the whole post


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Hill definitely is the x-factor, I can conceivably see him being anywhere from 2 to 12. It's pretty simple really, if he stays healthy all season and gives us quality minutes, he could easily be 2 behind Francis, but if he goes down again he could obviously be 12 and not give us anything. It's all up in the air at this point.


I agree. What happens with Hill will make the difference between barely making it into the playoffs and being a high seed and competitive playoff team.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I again really hope he can put together an injury free season and be somewhat of the player he was before the injury. I still think Francis will be the most important player, healthy Hill or not.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Orlando is going to be great next year. 

One of my favorite teams now. (because of Hedo)


----------



## jellywuoo (Aug 8, 2004)

I am a loyal Magic fans.
But i don't like a big man without power inside like turkoglu.
I think he is not worth so much as Magic has paid.
Is his performance in Kings and Spurs impressive?what is your answer?
I am looking forward to Hill's return.But no matter what will happen to him,Magic has taken a great loss on his deal.
The young Howard has a prosperous foreground.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jellywuoo</b>!
> 
> Is his performance in Kings and Spurs impressive?what is your answer?


To tell you the truth, when he was with the Kings I didn't actually care if he was playing or Peja was. I thought of them like a same player. Lets hope that he improves even more for the Magic now. 

So is he going to start cause as we saw him with the spurs he's better when he starts?


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

yeah ...



francis(all star)
mobley(will improve his numbers)
cato(will finally prove that he is a big man)
hill(is a big ?)
howard(already great defensive player)
hedo(he's young and only goin to improve also feels like he got something to prove)
jameer(already a solid point guard)
battie(solid defensive big man ..and he's only 28 so still young)
garrity


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> To tell you the truth, when he was with the Kings I didn't actually care if he was playing or Peja was. I thought of them like a same player. Lets hope that he improves even more for the Magic now.
> ...


He will start unless Grant Hill is truly and totally 100%, although I suspect even if Hill comes back health he would come off the bench and play limited mins for at least a portion of the season.

I remember Hedo's performances in some playoff games a couple years back where he was almost dominant at times. He has never lived up to those performances since, but he has the abilities. Hopefully he can bring some of those to Orlando.


----------

